# Celeste on my island!



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

Donations not necessarily essential but very welcome as have a lot of maintenance coming up. Message for code.


----------



## Snowifer (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

492DX


----------



## Squirrel Detective (May 5, 2020)

may I come, too c: ?


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

492DX

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

May need to close island and reopen. Blocked Celeste in but can’t remove fence panel. Rookie error. My apologies for the messing about. I’ll send another code right away!


----------



## Squirrel Detective (May 5, 2020)

thank you, I got on your Island now finally, the signal was blocked for 7 minutes straigt xD


----------



## sofiekay (May 5, 2020)

can i come!?


----------



## bebexd (May 5, 2020)

Can I drop by?


----------



## Squirrel Detective (May 5, 2020)

next time, block her in with bushes, only you can remove them  You could kick all visitors with -, then everyone is gone instantly


----------



## Snowifer (May 5, 2020)

You should also DM the codes so we don't get flooded with cutscenes


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

Snowifer said:


> You should also DM the codes so we don't get flooded with cutscenes


 How can I DM. Sorry very new


----------



## Snowifer (May 5, 2020)

you click on the person's name and start a conversation


----------



## drahcir` (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come if you're still taking people


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

STILL HERE. MESSAGE ME


----------



## Ritzbitz (May 5, 2020)

Could I come ?


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

Let me know if I’ve missed you. Appreciate the patience. I’m rubbish 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

I’m the one in a beret with pink hair fyi 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Still here. Visitors welcome  

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Currently on the far left side island. On the beach. 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Still here


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

Tips welcome. Not essential. Although really appreciated.


----------



## Restin (May 5, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## chips_523 (May 5, 2020)

me please


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

Just had a few stars whizz past!


----------



## Peace Seeker (May 5, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## Cancoon (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come! Are hybrids okay?


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

Bump

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020

Bump. Still here.


----------



## Bailz (May 5, 2020)

may i visit? ^^


----------



## chips_523 (May 5, 2020)

bumper


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

Still here


----------



## Lily1402 (May 5, 2020)

Still here


----------

